# Would a German Shepherd be right in my situation?



## sjohnson220 (Nov 12, 2008)

First off let me say that I just found this forum by Googling for German Shepherd Discussion, so if this is in the wrong forum I'm very sorry.

I'm 21 years old and in my 3rd year of undergrad studies; and will be attending law school after I graduate. I live off campus in a townhouse-style apartment. I live by myself, as I prefer the calm that comes with living in a quiet apartment as opposed to a loud house full of people. Not that I'm antisocial, I have plenty of friends, I just prefer to sleep in a place of privacy.

I absolutely adore German Shepherds. I'm a huge fan of Rottweilers and Huskies as well, and when I still lived with my mom we had two Rottweilers for about eight years. So, I'm not a complete stranger to big dogs, but I have never owned a German Shepherd.

In your guys opinion (and hopefully drawing off any personal knowledge you may have), can German Shepherds live comfortably in an apartment setting? The apartment that I live is a townhouse style like I said, with a large living room, modest kitchen, and two average sized bedrooms upstairs. I'm well aware that dogs need space to move around and be active, but if I do end up with a dog I'll be walking it almost every day anyway. I already go for walks/jogs on campus about 3 times a week, so there's not an issue of if I'd actually get out and walk a dog.

Anyway, getting back on track, are there any pitfalls that I would encounter in owning a German Shepherd while living in an apartment in the scenario I described? I'm fairly knowledgeable about training, having been through the routine twice, once with each Rottweiler. I don't think I'd have a whole lot of trouble getting a German Shepherd to at least be obedient.

I'm open to any and all information and advice you guys might have. Like I said, my experience with German Shepherds is very limited, I just know that they're a beautiful breed of dog and have, in that limited experience, been very attentive, friendly dogs. Any insight you have to offer is greatly appreciated, especially any personal stories involving German Shepherds and their behavior in an apartment setting. If you think it would work, please let me know, and if you think it's a terrible idea, say so as well! I want one of these beautiful dogs, but not at their own expense.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Shaun, I applaud you for researching before going out to buy a GS. As you know, they are wonderful companions. I know GS that do live in apartment settings and do just fine. However, I am going to be completely honest with you. If you are going to law school I do not recommend a GS.

I had graduated law school a year ago, so I am speaking from experience...you will have no time to care for a high maintain dog. A GS requires a lot of attention, exercise and mental simulation. You will be studying 12-14 hours a day, you will be dealing with mock trial, moot court, law review, group studying, writing and EXAMS! Law school is not ...repeat NOT like undergrad. I am sure you already heard the horror stories of law school and what will be required of you...please know it is not a joke. 

Some people have survived law school with pets but they are older dogs or less maintenance or fish. If you truly want a GS, then I would recommend getting through the first year of law school first, so you have a better handle of your schedule and what will be expected of you. 

I am sorry if this is not what you wanted to hear, but having gone through the **** of law school, you will not be able to properly care for a GS.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I will tell you my experience, We lived in a small 2 bedroom duplex and the rooms were small. We had a very little kitchen small front room and a very small fenced back yard that was 4 ft high fencing. We had 2 German Shepherds, one that was 2 and a 10 week old pup, yes you read that right he was 10 weeks old, lol. Our dogs stayed in the house with us most of the time, unless they were out in the backyard playing or to go potty. I can tell you that in my opinion they make way better inside dogs, they love to be with their families inside the house. The place we were in wasn't an apartment but it sounds smaller than the place you live in. If you feel like the timing is right for YOU, and you feel like you have enough time and energy to take care of a dog then you should get one. I believe people on this forum live in apartments and have German Shepherds. 

OH and welcome to the board you will find that this place is a great place with tons of knowledgeable people. When you decide to get one of these amazing dogs start with researching and find a reputable breeder. You will find that there are some breeders on this site also.
Good luck with the decision you make.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:In your guys opinion (and hopefully drawing off any personal knowledge you may have), can German Shepherds live comfortably in an apartment setting?


Yes, absolutely. 

We've had fosters and now our own dogs, and all of them were big dogs, mostly Shepherds and Shepherd mixes. When we started fostering, we lived in a one bedroom townhouse-style apartment. Then we lived in a three bedroom apartment on the bottom floor of an apartment building. Now we're in a 2 bedroom brick duplex.

Dogs of all sizes can live in an apartment or town house, but making it work well requires the right dog and the right owner, and a huge commitment on the part of the owner to make sure his dog is well exercised (physically and mentally) every day, so that the dog can be calm and laid back in the house.



> Quote:I do end up with a dog I'll be walking it almost every day anyway. I already go for walks/jogs on campus about 3 times a week, so there's not an issue of if I'd actually get out and walk a dog.


Walking "almost every day" is not enough, especially if you don't have a fenced yard where you can play fetch and other games where your dog will be expending his energy. If your dog's only exercise will be walks and runs, you need to plan for at least twice a day and at least 30 to 45 minutes each. In addition to play time and training. 

In everything else, I second what Liljah said. If you have any doubts you will have the time needed to take care of a dog at this point, get through your first year of law school and see how you feel about it then.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Shaun, I have always had a GSD and always lived in an apartment. They key is: That your level of involvement must be ENORMOUS. Walks aren't enough. You need to add 15 mins of ball-playing per day in a securely fenced in area. THAT is tough to find in a city. Pre-arrange, before you get the dog, someplace-- a park, school, etc where there is a tennis court or enclosed area that you are allowed to have the dog free running in. Really-- being without a yard isn't a catastrophe, provided excersise is something more than an occasional jog, stroll around the 'hood, etc. Some GSDs can NEVER jog due to joint issues. So, excersise will take way, way more involvement than you expect. You can tire an apartment GSD out suitably with mental stimulation too... training games, join a training club, classes, etc. A GSD is not smarter than a Rottweiler, they however must have mental stimulation or they have much too much energy in an apartment. Back to the dog classes idea, and homework too... sits and downs on all surfaces löike the bumpily stone path at the park.. the brick walkway outside the bank... the smooth marble foyer of the home... etc. Involvement, mental stim, excersise.. it is do-able.







Good luck! You will have much less time for yourself than you thin... but have a great friend.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

If you do get one I would not get a puppy for studding Law and taking care of a puppy I would believe be too much work, I would look at getting an adult about 2 yrs old or older one that is done with all that puppy stage, chewing, and things, find one that is calm and not a high drive or show line dog go to a shelter or rescue and see what they have and if you can bring it home for a test run so to speak to see if that one will work out for a couple of days, not everyone will but there is always the right dog out there from everyone


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I would ad-- get it IN WRITING that your landlord thinks it is a truly delightful idea for you to have a dog, and that there's no weight limit on pets.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Would a German Shepherd be right in my situati*

Hello Shaun -







to the board - we're happy that you joined us.

It sounds to me as though you are pretty savvy when it comes to dogs. I'm probably going to repeat most of what you have already heard but that's OK.

GSDs make great apartment dogs. BUT, as dogs with a high work ethic they need lots of mental & physical stimulation. Daily walks and fun training sessions and socialization are a must.

IMHO you should consider rescuing an adult. I don't think a puppy will work for you.

GSDs are a true family dog - they do best when they are part of your daily activities.

Before you go much further you should be sure that your landlord is going to approve of a dog in your apartment.

Good luck - keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Shaun,
you are so wise to have come here for opinions and advice; read it all twice. Only you can decide what is best for you. Maybe you can volunteer with a GSD rescue group to learn more about their needs. Sometimes they need help with walking, training, manners, grooming. No one mentioned (maybe no one has German Shedders but me?) but they do tend to loose a 'bit' of hair. Also, they seem to 'vocalize' themselves better than most breeds. I have to use a 'bark' collar on mine when I'm at work because, even though he has two other dogs as company, he likes to bark when I'm not home (and sometimes when I am LOL)

Also, as you are renting? You may be moving, sometimes more frequently than you like. You may not always have the choice of living in a place that will accept larger dogs. It is extremely difficult and painful to have to rehome your beloved friend.

Personally, I have had dogs since I was 18. When I couldn't keep them with me, I had to impose on my parents to keep them. My kids have grown up with at least 2 dogs all of their lives. They were older before I fell in love with GSD. All of mine have been rescued (dogs, not kids), and they all have had some individual personality quirks, usually stemming from abuse or abandonment issues. I have loved them all dearly and never given them back.

My current pups are 11 months old, GSD/Husky mix and a 7 year young BSD/GSD. They have eaten my furniture, removed my carpet, destroyed my stereo system, taught me to keep my counters and tables clean. They have pruned my yard way back, and made a couple of small ponds in places that we didn't quite expect. We get up at 4 am to run them for 45 minutes before work and again at 5 pm when we get home. They are totally worth it and have enriched my life greatly 

No one wants to be negative, we are all GSD fanatics (which is why we are all here). And many of us didn't ask for advice before we jumped in. Best of luck to you in this decision and in Law School!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

it is great that you are doing your research before you go out and get a dog! i am in grad school now, and i'd imagine law school is probably at least 5x as much work! My boyfriend and i live together and got mikko together. i could not imagine providing all the exercise he needs by myself while i am in grad school. right now my boyfriend has been working out of state during the week and on top of that i just took my comps to graduate. mikko was bored out of his mind last week. luckily, since it was for only a week, he managed not to get too out of hand, but a bored GSD can be destructive because they look for things t entertain themselves. i only took him for a short walk every day and he could not stand it. he needs at least an hour and a half of exercise every day. GSDs need both physical and mental exercise, and i find that they need a good run, to take the edge off. luckily, my tests are over, and it won't be so difficult now to provide the amount of exercise myself.

i definitely agree with what others said about getting a slightly older dog. i think that if you can be absolutely sure you can provide the right exercise, training, and socializing a GSD needs, then living in an apartment does not matter. but like i said before, a bored GSD is NOT a good thing!!! when we first got mikko, we made a promise to ourselves that we would provide the physical and mental exercise he needs, and whenever i feel like i am too busy to do something with him, i think of that promise and take him somewhere.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Shaun, I can tell how much you love GSDs, and how much you would love to have one, but I"m of the same opinion as everyone else: Please hold off until you have a better idea of what time requirements law school will have on you.

Living in an appartment is not the issue, it is how much time you have to spend and work with your dog. Many of us work full-time, go to school, have more than one dog, or live in small appartments, and we can make it work, but it is a lot of work, and you have to be fully dedicated to meeting your dog's emotional, physical, and intellectual needs. More than one young person have come on this board tearfully looking to re-home their beloved dog, because they just weren't expecting the amount of time and involvement they realize (too late) that their dog would require. There are of course many people that do make it work, but these people have had a clearer understanding of how having a high-demand dog like a working breed will impact their life. 

Another thing to consider if you are living in an appartment is that a bored GSD may become a nuissance barker - hard to change that behaviour once it starts. 

For example for time requirements, I work regular hours, no extra demands on me beyond my 8 hr day, but I'm gone for over 10 hrs a day what with lunch time and my commute. 

I'm up at 5 am to feed my dogs {answer forum questions}, and take them for a morning walk. I take my high-energy puppy with me to work, and he stays in the car, and we go for another 30 minute walk - run in the field at lunch time. Then another 30 minute run in the field chasing sticks after work. Sometimes I bring my older dog with me, and since I don't have to hurry home to let her out, our after-work run in the field or walk in the woods may extend to one hour to one and a half hour, which can include some training for my oder dog - (I'm right near our dog club where I work), and introductory training and obstacle work for my pup.

Then we go home, I might stop at the store for groceries - another hour. At home, poor dogs have been cooped up in the car for almost a whole hour! (gasp!), so they can come out and run and chase balls at home (I have acreage - lots of room - but not a requirement if you can provide enough excercise otherwise).

Then supper, then another walk on leash before bed. On weekends - now that it is dark in the evening, we have walks on trails, trips into town to socialze puppy, training days were we train almost all day (like yesterday - tracking, obedience and introduction to grip work with the puppy), Obedience classes for my pup, and so on.

So in a work day, that is about 3 hrs total or excersizing, training, playing with the dogs. Will your schedule allow that?? Sure, for some dogs, one half-hour walk on leash a day is fine, but for others, it is not enough and will lead to behavioural problems as they are frustrated with no outlet for their energies. 

I don't want to scare you away! The rewards of working, playing, training your dog are enormous, but they do require a huge time involvement, which few people realize. 

In your situation, what would work well, is to adopt an older dog. There are so many "dumped" older dogs that would make amazing companions, and who'se excersice requirements are much less than that of a pup or young adult. I think that would be a real win-win situation. 

So good luck with your decision, and good luck in law school!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm going to take the opposite side of the arguement - I think it can be doable.

First, I DO agree that you should look for an older dog. You won't have the time for a puppy. I would suggest a minimum age of about 2 years old. Old enough to hopefully have gone through the puppy stuff (chewing, housebreaking, etc.) but young enough to still be with you a long time.

Not ALL GSDs out there are high drive or have high energy needs.

My boy Riggs was from American show lines. He could go all day if I wanted him to but his normal routine was about 15 - 20 minutes of play in our yard before work and then about the same after work.

When we could we took him with us - even if it was just a drive to the grocery store.

There is also the option of doggie day care. Look around and see if there are any near you. This would give your dog the chance to release alot of their energy during the day.

After I got my first dog (a GSD mix) I took a job where I travelled almost 3 weeks a month. Fly out Sunday night, fly home Friday. My dog either stayed with my parents or at a friends house or my breeder would take her in.

If you REALLY want a GSD and are willing to do what is necessary I would say go for it!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Would a German Shepherd be right in my situati*

I think you nailed it regarding Shaun's question. German Shepherds are very adaptable to different situations. However, they do need mental and physical exercise on a daily basis.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Would a German Shepherd be right in my situati*

i personally think you should follow your heart and know what you can do and cant do. they do require alot of attention, but at the same time i believe they can live a very normal quiet life also! with the excerise that they need of course! so you use your own judgement on what you can do and what you cant! i think thats the best way to decide!

good luck!


----------

